# Newbie To Rving



## FlyfisherBob (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Folks,

The wife & I are discussing about living in a RV(class C Motorhome ) and touring the country  after we retire in about 4 years. Questions are the ovious ones: monthly cost, gas, food, campground cost......

We haven't bought one yet, but we would like to buy new.......what's a practical RV.

We realize it's a loaded question ( a guy has to start somewhere) and of course prices change through out the country, but give us your experiences, cost, situations, suggestions, etc.

 All info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bob & Mary


----------

